# Hoyt Vicxen



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I shot about 15 different bows before settling on the Vicxen... I will not got to anything but a Hoyt now... I love my Vicxen! It does have a little bit of a stiffer wall when you draw, but that bow has helped me improve my shooting in my opinion... It might just be because of the confidence, but it truly is an amazing bow!!!!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

My wife has one and just loves it too...I have also shoot it...no hand shock..smooth draw...just a very nice bow....Hoyt did very well on this one..
Might be hard to find a used one for sure...they are kinda hard to find at shops..good luck


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope you got the one you were looking at if it fits ya cause that was a great price...wouldnt have worked for my wife ..hers is 50-60#


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Shop here might ship, low 600 I believe


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I love my vicxen!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

BowHunt_GoDDeSS said:


> Hey ladies , I'm looking to get a bow but I'm still trying to figure out what to go with. I'm trying to get my hands on a used Hoyt Vicxen Or maybe even a Passion. My boyfriend is trying to trade his bow for me for a Hoyt Vixcen,( and I told him that I would get him any bow he wanted) but I just wanted to know how it is. I know that theres alot of bows out there that are good but I really have my eyes on this bow, I know what the specs are. What do ladies think of it? Thanks for any info


I tried out the Passion and the Vicxen when I bought mine. Although my personal choice was the Passion, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife loves her vicxen !!!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well did ya get one ????


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got my Vicxen for Christmas. Love it! Bought it at our local bowshop.


----------



## BowHunt_GoDDeSS (Mar 23, 2010)

deerslayer451 said:


> Well did ya get one ????


Nah... I didn't. I'm gonna go with the hoyt Kolbalt Instead, The Passion and Vicxen are abit pricy. and I think I'll be happy with the Kolbal:smile:


----------



## NCChick (Apr 18, 2010)

*Newbie here*

Hey ladies - I'm new to archery and to AT (1st post actually...), but I wanted to chime in as my new Blackout Vicxen is on its way..... yeah for me :tongue:


----------



## tammy1976 (Apr 28, 2010)

*vicxen*

I am new to bow shooting ,,I went to the archery shop and was determined to buy a mathews passion,,but after shooting it I was'nt comfortable with it..My next try was the Hoyt Vicxen and I shot it and loved it.After only shooting the 2bows I ordered the Vicxen in camo...


----------

